# ST. PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center 2 | 703m | 2306ft | 150 fl | Pro



## Flamming_Python

BlueBalls said:


> Why is Gazprom interested in building tall scrapers in Petersburg and not Moscow?


Because it's headquartered in St. Petersburg


----------



## dicecop

BlueBalls said:


> Why is Gazprom interested in building tall scrapers in Petersburg and not Moscow?


Why do like 20+ US cities have skyscrapers? Why not in just one? I think this would be a fair question once Russia gets a couple dozen skyscraper cities as well lol


----------



## krkseg1ops

BlueBalls said:


> Why is Gazprom interested in building tall scrapers in Petersburg and not Moscow?


Moscow already has MIBC and 400m+ towers, no need for one that would stick out like a sore thumb. In SPB it would be built outside the historical centre.


----------



## Dale

krkseg1ops said:


> Moscow already has MIBC and 400m+ towers, no need for one that would stick out like a sore thumb. In SPB it would be built outside the historical centre.


Eagerly awaiting confirmation that One Tower is restarting.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Likewise but after the cancellation of Russia Tower and Federation Complex spire it all feels like an aftertaste of what could've been possibly the best cluster ever  It still rocks, though.


----------



## Dale

krkseg1ops said:


> Likewise but after the cancellation of Russia Tower and Federation Complex spire it all feels like an aftertaste of what could've been possibly the best cluster ever  It still rocks, though.


I sigh when I think about Russia Tower.


----------



## QuadroBob

dicecop said:


> Why do like 20+ US cities have skyscrapers? Why not in just one? I think this would be a fair question once Russia gets a couple dozen skyscraper cities as well lol


Don't forget that outside of NYC and Chicago most skyscrapers in the US are like 100m high. They only look tall because they're surrounded by endless fields of 2-storey suburbia.


----------



## A Chicagoan

QuadroBob said:


> Don't forget that outside of NYC and Chicago most skyscrapers in the US are like 100m high. They only look tall because they're surrounded by endless fields of 2-storey suburbia.


LOL... Don't be daft. The US has 220 buildings over 200m, 100 of which are outside of New York and Chicago. 800 buildings over 150m, 400 of which are outside of Also 7 supertalls outside of NY and Chi.


----------



## Munwon

A Chicagoan said:


> LOL... Don't be daft. The US has 220 buildings over 200m, 100 of which are outside of New York and Chicago. 800 buildings over 150m, 400 of which are outside of Also 7 supertalls outside of NY and Chi.


Thats a interesting number. Shenzhen has 150 buildings topped out at 200 meters or more. Shenzhen has almost as many skyscrapers as the United States!!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Munwon said:


> Thats a interesting number. Shenzhen has 150 buildings topped out at 200 meters or more. Shenzhen has almost as many skyscrapers as the United States!!!


And twice as many as Europe!


----------



## George BIZ

Do you guys have any idea if there is an Observation Deck at Lakhta Center 1 and if there is one, is it open? Tnx


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

George BIZ said:


> Do you guys have any idea if there is an Observation Deck at Lakhta Center 1 and if there is one, is it open? Tnx


Maybe this’ll help:





Observation deck | Lakhta Center


A free public observation deck will be located on the uppermost floor of Lakhta Center, at a 360m elevation. People will be able to look down onto the city from the height of a bird’s flight being in a comfortable room sipping coffee. High speed lifts will deliver visitors there.



lakhta.center


----------



## dicecop

QuadroBob said:


> Don't forget that outside of NYC and Chicago most skyscrapers in the US are like 100m high. They only look tall because they're surrounded by endless fields of 2-storey suburbia.


What? No, a skyscraper by definition is 150m or taller. The US has like 20 cities with at least one building taller than that


----------



## droneriot

Just let it pass, someone coming to a skyscraper forum without knowing the subject matter doesn't warrant a bunch of reponses.


----------



## KillerZavatar

dicecop said:


> What? No, a skyscraper by definition is 150m or taller. The US has like 20 cities with at least one building taller than that


I would avoid the term as a specific threshold, it is not clearly defined. Wikipedia puts it this way:

A *skyscraper* is a tall continuously habitable building having multiple floors. Modern sources currently define skyscrapers as being at least 100 metres or 150 metres in height, though there is no universally accepted definition.

CTBUH avoid defining it completely
Emporis defines it as 100m+,
the B1m defines it at 150m+,
Skyscrapercity forum listing, it is 200m+,

the sources wikipedia uses are also Emporis as well as the B1m. Most dictionaries avoid defining a specific meter or floor count for the definition.


----------



## dicecop

KillerZavatar said:


> I would avoid the term as a specific threshold, it is not clearly defined. Wikipedia puts it this way:
> 
> A *skyscraper* is a tall continuously habitable building having multiple floors. Modern sources currently define skyscrapers as being at least 100 metres or 150 metres in height, though there is no universally accepted definition.
> 
> CTBUH avoid defining it completely
> Emporis defines it as 100m+,
> the B1m defines it at 150m+,
> Skyscrapercity forum listing, it is 200m+,
> 
> the sources wikipedia uses are also Emporis as well as the B1m. Most dictionaries avoid defining a specific meter or floor count for the definition.


Sure thing, but it still doesn't change the point of discussion. There are ~20 cities with at least one building taller than 150m in the US, hence my reply to BlueBalls.


----------



## A Chicagoan

dicecop said:


> Sure thing, but it still doesn't change the point of discussion. There are ~20 cities with at least one building taller than 150m in the US, hence my reply to BlueBalls.


Actually, that number is closer to 50. There are over 25 cities with at least one building taller than 200 meters.

Here's a list, in case anyone was interested. I had been expecting only around 25 cities to be honest. Height of tallest building in parentheses.

New York (541)
Chicago (442)
Philadelphia (339)
Los Angeles (335)
San Francisco (326)
Atlanta (311)
Houston (305)
Cleveland (288)
Seattle (284)
Dallas (280)
Jersey City (271)
Charlotte (265)
Oklahoma City (257)
Pittsburgh (256)
Miami (251)
Minneapolis (241)
Boston (240)
Mobile (227)
Detroit (221)
Atlantic City (218)
Denver (217)
Indianapolis (213)
New Orleans (212)
Austin (211)
Tulsa (203)
Cincinnati (202)
Sunny Isles Beach (197)
Las Vegas (195)
Omaha (193)
Des Moines (192)
Columbus (190)
Kansas City (189)
Jacksonville (188)
Nashville (188)
Milwaukee (183)
St. Louis (180)
Albany (179)
Tampa (176)
Sandy Springs (173)
Fort Worth (172)
Miami Beach (170)
Louisville (167)
Portland (166)
Little Rock (166)
San Antonio (166)
Raleigh (163)
Hartford (163)
Baltimore (161)
Buffalo (161)
Virginia Beach (154)
Hallandale Beach (153)
San Diego (152)
Fort Lee (151)
Fort Lauderdale (150)


----------



## Twopsy

There was a time when 57 of the 100 tallest skyscrapers in the world were in New York City. That number dropped to four or so after 9/11 and since then slowly recovered. 

I had prefered a longer distance between the two Lakhta towers. Otherwise the second tower will dwarf the first tower. On the other hand it will be interesting to see a 461 metres tower dwarfed by another one in a city that was never known for modern architecture.


----------



## Flamming_Python

Twopsy said:


> There was a time when 57 of the 100 tallest skyscrapers in the world were in New York City. That number dropped to four or so after 9/11 and since then slowly recovered.
> 
> I had prefered a longer distance between the two Lakhta towers. Otherwise the second tower will dwarf the first tower. On the other hand it will be interesting to see a 461 metres tower dwarfed by another one in a city that was never known for modern architecture.


It was certainly known for modern architecture from the 18th to the turn of the 20th century.

Its centre was essentially put under conservation in the Soviet period, with just commieblock and industrial funk architecture in the new suburbs and outlying districts; but none that really stood out as anything renowned.

I view this whole thing as a return to the spirit of things, the city as a showcase to the whole world, and it's great IMO. But it's impossible to understate how conservative the population is in St. Petersburg in regards to their city's heritage. The Lakhta Centre was barely pushed through. Ultimately we're not Venice though and people need to understand that. St. Petersburg is the 4th or so largest city in Europe, it needs to be able to compete with other metropolises.


----------



## Twopsy

I wonder if Putin has a role in this. He was born in St.Petersburg and might like it to have a building there that is taller than anything in the US and China.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> View attachment 2069662


Nevermind…


----------



## trustevil

Proposed is one step closer to preparation, which is one step closer to under construction.


----------



## NanoRay

Tbh, this looks NOTHING like a skyscraper. Just a bunch of spheres inside the exposed spiral skeleton…


----------



## PenangLion

Oh god. Is there a point in constructing an even larger building to overshadow Lakhta 1? 
It's a freestanding structure, definitely won't be a skyscraper. 

i hope ;-;


----------



## ZZ-II

If really build with 150 floors it would be a normal Megatall Skyscraper and not just a free standing tower.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Nevermind…
> View attachment 2128821


I can't found that probably "never going to happen"-megatall(that just will overdo and unsustainably exceeding Laktha Center through a vanity perspective..lol) anywhere in Skyscrapercenter, not even the "once" vision version ,hmm?...How's that?..😄🙃😉👍💎🌈


----------



## A Chicagoan

Ecopolisia said:


> I can't found that probably "never going to happen"-megatall(thatnteynto overdrevet and unsustainably exceed Laktha Center through a vainity perspective..lol) anywhere in Skyscrapercenter, not even the "once" vision version ,hmm?...How's that?..😄🙃😉👍💎🌈


It's still there, listed as proposed:





Lakhta Center II - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## KillerZavatar

added it to SSP, but have it as vision for now: Lakhta Center II, St. Petersburg - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## dicecop

Vojvoda77 said:


> I will wait that moment and that year when European Union can say that EU has 7 supertall buildings in total in all EU cities. Look at the price of construction of those buildings in Moscow, because thay were expensive.


It's because the concept of "build now, use later" has been forgotten in the west. Everything is being built out of necessity instead of thorough planning. That's how you end up with either nothing or total randomization like what we see in New York today, even though this city pioneered the build now use later concept. But if someone honestly believes that this project is a wet dream, they probably forgot that Gazprom is earning $40+ bill a year due to rising gas prices. Like, the backer is not some random oligarch but a top 20 company and that speaks volume to the credibility of this project


----------



## Ingenioren

Will St.Petersburg be ejected from UNESCO due to this?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Ingenioren said:


> Will St.Petersburg be ejected from UNESCO due to this?


Let's save that concern until the tower is actually built. Or at least until they present a credible-looking design.


----------



## Ingenioren

I am not concerned, just curious due to the history of the first tower and with Dresden in mind.


----------



## Vojvoda77

Ingenioren said:


> Will St.Petersburg be ejected from UNESCO due to this?


For what ? Original Lakhta Center was not built in the historic part of SP.


----------



## Flamming_Python

For those not in the know, Lakhta is this funny suburb of St. Petersburg.. well I wouldn't even call it a suburb

Just a railway station, and some crummy wooden houses from the 40s and 50s. Don't think many people even live there permanently.

And then they go ahead and build this skyscraper there. Tallest one in Europe 🤔
It was a kind of a last-minute plan as their original location practically within the historic centre was greeted with a big fat NO from the population of the city.

And now they plan to build an even taller skyscraper there. Well, good. There really isn't much 'UNESCO heritage' to infringe upon there.


----------



## Vojvoda77

Flamming_Python said:


> For those not in the know, Lakhta is this funny suburb of St. Petersburg.. well I wouldn't even call it a suburb
> 
> Just a railway station, and some crummy wooden houses from the 40s and 50s. Don't think many people even live there permanently.
> 
> And then they go ahead and build this skyscraper there. Tallest one in Europe 🤔
> It was a kind of a last-minute plan as their original location practically within the historic centre was greeted with a big fat NO from the population of the city.
> 
> And now they plan to build an even taller skyscraper there. Well, good. There really isn't much 'UNESCO heritage' to infringe upon there.


My opinion is that Saint Petersburg is something different to other cities, especially those in Europe. I think that thay will not bother with some 300 to 350 meters supertall and thay will go to surpass original Lakhta Center. Thay have built 462 meters supertall and i am sure that thay could add some 38+ meters (500+) or even 138+ meteres above the height of the Lakhta Center. Russians dont use some fake antennas..  But to be honest, the old Saint Petersburg is impressive city without any of those buildings. And greetings to you from Serbia, brother.


----------



## k%

please no, this looks like sh*t compared to old Lakhta center and will destroy beautiful St. Petersburg

build something tall but change this ugly design


----------



## Vojvoda77

k% said:


> please no, this looks like sh*t compared to old Lakhta center and will destroy beautiful St. Petersburg
> 
> build something tall but change this ugly design


Do you see Lakhta Center anywhere close to the historic part of the city of Saint Petersburg ?
Russia is the largest country in the World and Saint Petersburg also has a lot of space.


----------



## k%

yeah yeah largest in the world, and design still looks like sh*t









being the largest doesn't mean everything has to be built even as ugly as this project

Other countries with less resources, area or money can do better

ugly architecture should not be cherished no matter what and with all that money Piter, Gazprom and Russia can do much better and built something that other people and countries would look at or like to visit, not make fun of

really hope they will change the design


----------



## Vojvoda77

k% said:


> yeah yeah largest in the world, and design still looks like sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being the largest doesn't mean everything has to be built even as ugly as this project
> 
> Other countries with less resources, area or money can do better
> 
> ugly architecture should not be cherished no matter what and with all that money Piter, Gazprom and Russia can do much better and built something that other people and countries would look at or like to visit, not make fun of
> 
> really hope they will change the design


Oh yeah, this is the real "beauty" and everyone in Europe doesn't think its supertall - except you polish people. You see how ignorant you are ?


----------



## dicecop

k% said:


> please no, this looks like sh*t compared to old Lakhta center and will destroy beautiful St. Petersburg
> 
> build something tall but change this ugly design


First of all, the design isn't a finished design. It's not a render. It's just a conceptual image. It could change drastically if approved. Second of all, the distance between Lakhta and the Winter Palace is 9km. St. Petersburg has literally had dominating cathedrals and spires built around the city since its foundation. How is another spire on the horizon gonna negatively impact the historic centre of the city?


----------



## A Chicagoan

PenangLion said:


> It looks like a massive unicorn's horn.
> 
> And it will probably be a unicorn. Soon they'll have so much Lakhta Centers there'll be Lakhta Center 15 which is taller than Mt. Everest!


St. Petersburg after every Lakhta Center is built:
















The Towers of Bologna







www.amusingplanet.com


----------



## NanoRay

A Chicagoan said:


> St. Petersburg after every Lakhta Center is built:
> View attachment 2667452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Towers of Bologna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amusingplanet.com


Now that meme smells amazing.


----------



## ENJINEER

A Chicagoan said:


> St. Petersburg after every Lakhta Center is built:
> View attachment 2667452


Are you crazy?
By the way, have you been to modern Bologna?
Or are you handing out fakes?
I have been many times....


----------



## ENJINEER

Now:













































history photo :


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gazprom is heavily affected by the Russian Economic Crisis, so the small wishful thinking that gave these projects a slimmer of hope is pretty much gone for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Blackhavvk

While the topic about Lakhta 2 is closed, I am forced to publish some news here.
There was a detailed visualization with the location of the skyscraper. During the past few months, changes have been made to the city's construction plan, necessary for further approval of the construction, in addition, a change in the boundaries of the building site, owned by Gazprom, is under approval. Some preparatory work is already underway to clear the site.


----------



## A Chicagoan

@Blackhavvk I can move your post into the Lakhta 2 thread if you would like, but please provide a source for the photo.


----------



## Blackhavvk

A Chicagoan said:


> @Blackhavvk I can move your post into the Lakhta 2 thread if you would like, but please provide a source for the photo.


Lakhta Center II
PS According to the latest news, a tender has already been held for the purchase of glazing for a skyscraper.


----------

